

GridGain Principles - Anon84
http://www.jroller.com/nivanov/entry/gridgain_principles

======
st3fan
Not sure how much has changed since I posted this:

[http://www.gridgainsystems.com/jiveforums/thread.jspa?messag...](http://www.gridgainsystems.com/jiveforums/thread.jspa?messageID=2167)

